# heading to manzanillo



## georgia2 (Oct 12, 2011)

hello all, I'm heading to manzanillo with my family for 6-8 months. I am wondering if anyone has suggestions for a young family. We are looking at pacifico azul to rent.... any thoughts? We are trying to be near family friendly activities and are looking also for a preschool. We are considering this an exciting opportunity and cultural experience for us and our children, not a huge vacation (just to give you an idea of my expectations). 
My husband will be working there with a work visa, does anyone know if you can get a travel visa extended or will I have to leave with the kids and go back. IF it went past the 6 months it would not be more than 40 days beyond.... I think I read somewhere that you can just go to some office to get it extended..... am I dreaming because I can't find that now. Thank you very much for any thoughts or ideas about manzanillo!


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

I have enrolled my granddaughter in a pre-school in Melaque north of Manzanillo this spring for 6 weeks. I simply offered to pay and there was no problem. you may want to try & fio9nd one that has at least one teacher who speaks some English. Although my intent is for my granddaughter to learn Spanish, you at least want to know they will be able to communicate enough to ask for the bathroom etc until they pick up the basics.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

georgia2 said:


> hello all, I'm heading to manzanillo with my family for 6-8 months. I am wondering if anyone has suggestions for a young family. We are looking at pacifico azul to rent.... any thoughts? We are trying to be near family friendly activities and are looking also for a preschool. We are considering this an exciting opportunity and cultural experience for us and our children, not a huge vacation (just to give you an idea of my expectations).
> My husband will be working there with a work visa, does anyone know if you can get a travel visa extended or will I have to leave with the kids and go back. IF it went past the 6 months it would not be more than 40 days beyond.... I think I read somewhere that you can just go to some office to get it extended..... am I dreaming because I can't find that now. Thank you very much for any thoughts or ideas about manzanillo!


When a tourist permit expires, you have to leave the country and come back in on a new permit. So It requires a trip to another country and back. As far as I know, it is not possible to extend a tourist permit. However, any time during the 6 months, you could leave and come back with a new permit that would cover the time.


----------



## georgia2 (Oct 12, 2011)

telcoman said:


> I have enrolled my granddaughter in a pre-school in Melaque north of Manzanillo this spring for 6 weeks. I simply offered to pay and there was no problem. you may want to try & fio9nd one that has at least one teacher who speaks some English. Although my intent is for my granddaughter to learn Spanish, you at least want to know they will be able to communicate enough to ask for the bathroom etc until they pick up the basics.


thank you, that is exactly what I am hoping for, I'm glad to hear it worked for your granddaughter.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The FMM tourist permit cannot be extended in Mexico. However, if you want to stay longer, look into applying for a visa; a no-inmigrante familial visa. Your husband will need one with working permission via his company. The company should also help you to obtain your visa, and those for the children.


----------



## georgia2 (Oct 12, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> The FMM tourist permit cannot be extended in Mexico. However, if you want to stay longer, look into applying for a visa; a no-inmigrante familial visa. Your husband will need one with working permission via his company. The company should also help you to obtain your visa, and those for the children.


Thank you, that is what I've been looking into, but people keep telling me I don't need one to travel 6 months and to just leave and go back. That is easier said than done with 3 kids going solo. So, yes, calling the mexican consulate is next on my to do list. My husbands company will get him the needed documents for his work visa. I think he has to actually get it once he gets into mexico, but I'm still looking into it. I read on a few websites that you can get an extension to the tourist visa by going to the office very easily, but now I'm wondering if maybe it meant that visa you mentioned. I BET that I confused the actual visa (no-inmigrante) to the tourist one (under 6 month). Thanks so much for your help. 

Honestly we've got so much to learn, but I've been working on a place to live and vaccinations. Next is flights. Then I figure I've got about a month to figure the rest out


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The tourist permit, FMM, cannot be extended. It expires 180 days from entry and you have to be out of Mexico before expiry.
The no-inmigrante visas are good for five years, renewed each year for four times, then you apply for a new one. So, it is the latter that you need. It is easier to get the visas in Mexico, rather than at a Mexican consulate, which will require more paperwork and also cost more. You'll still have to visit Immigracion, INM, upon arrival to convert a temporary consular visa to a no-inmigrante visa anyway.
Ask that his company take care of you all, at the same time. His, a no-inmigrante lucrativa and you and the children; no-inmigrante familial.
There may be some terminology changes early in 2012, to 'tarjeta de residencia', but it will all fall into place.


----------

